# Just some cute photos from this evening



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Gandalf and his pretty kitty Autumn!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Autumn's expression is like she is waiting for the snuggling bed hog to move over. LOL


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That is too sweet!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent photos! :smile2:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Aww cute!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wish my dog would be so lovey-dovey with other pets. She prefers to eat them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so cute! so lovely! so much fur to sweep up!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Autumn's expression is like she is waiting for the snuggling bed hog to move over. LOL


Isn't that the truth LOL! He's always a gentleman and lets her take up the whole thing, she's always the spoiled princess!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Adorable!! Nice start to a morning, seeing sweetness like this


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

What a sweetheart. That's truly precious. ?


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

I know this will sound weird, but my parents just got a kitten for their 5 year old yorkie... Dont look at the cat, dont touch the cat, and dont even think of picking that cat up. He gets up 3-4 times a night to check on him, he lays with him, brings him toys... They have had the cat for since Saturday... 

My GSD and cat hate each other... Cat will hide and smack and bite Moose then run off to where moose cant get him... Moose lays on the cat when shes not paying attention they are the same age...


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

@Gandalf, You might have already posted this before, but how old is your cat? It is nice to see that the cat and the dog can get along so well. :smile2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sometimes I think there is something about the whites being extra gentle with smaller beings. Maybe it's my imagination. But it seems like every time there's a viral thing on facebook of a shepherd adopting a kitten or baby bunny or baby farm animal, it's a white. My white is very gentle and thoughtful with toy sized dogs.

although he was a heathen at my mother in law's with her cats LOL


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

wolfebergk9 said:


> @Gandalf, You might have already posted this before, but how old is your cat? It is nice to see that the cat and the dog can get along so well. /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


This one is a senior 10+, she was a rescue kitten from the SPCA. I was worried when we brought Gandalf home that he might be too overbearing for her but they just clicked. Our 29 year old black and white kitty just passed away tuesday night..he loved her too.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Sometimes I think there is something about the whites being extra gentle with smaller beings. Maybe it's my imagination. But it seems like every time there's a viral thing on facebook of a shepherd adopting a kitten or baby bunny or baby farm animal, it's a white. My white is very gentle and thoughtful with toy sized dogs.
> 
> although he was a heathen at my mother in law's with her cats LOL


Im not sure since he's my first white but he is a gentle goofy giant! Today I saw him play bowing in the yard but nothing there... I went out to investigate and he was trying to initiate play with a beetle lol. I had a sable that was very gentle with small animals too, boy do I miss him. Oddly enough Gandalf didn't notice the cat even existed until about 7 months old. She never hid or anything either he just didn't even acknowledge her.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Im not sure since he's my first white but he is a gentle goofy giant! Today I saw him play bowing in the yard but nothing there... I went out to investigate and he was trying to initiate play with a beetle lol. I had a sable that was very gentle with small animals too, boy do I miss him. Oddly enough Gandalf didn't notice the cat even existed until about 7 months old. She never hid or anything either he just didn't even acknowledge her.


I caught my dog leaping about in the yard once and I went to investigate and he had a worm. He would touch it with his nose and then freak out, bouncing all over the place, and then he would have to touch it again and then repeat. It was like he had never felt something so weird on his nose and he thought it was hysterical. I thought it was pretty hysterical too. He is such a boy out there playing with earthworms


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Today I saw him play bowing in the yard but nothing there... I went out to investigate and he was trying to initiate play with a beetle lol.


How cute!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I caught my dog leaping about in the yard once and I went to investigate and he had a worm. He would touch it with his nose and then freak out, bouncing all over the place, and then he would have to touch it again and then repeat. It was like he had never felt something so weird on his nose and he thought it was hysterical. I thought it was pretty hysterical too. He is such a boy out there playing with earthworms


:laugh2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A couple of my dogs will come on the bed and lay on me too. It makes it a little hard to breathe. 



Levi T said:


> I know this will sound weird, but my parents just got a kitten for their 5 year old yorkie... Dont look at the cat, dont touch the cat, and dont even think of picking that cat up. He gets up 3-4 times a night to check on him, he lays with him, brings him toys... They have had the cat for since Saturday...
> 
> My GSD and cat hate each other... Cat will hide and smack and bite Moose then run off to where moose cant get him... Moose lays on the cat when shes not paying attention they are the same age...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> This one is a senior 10+, she was a rescue kitten from the SPCA. I was worried when we brought Gandalf home that he might be too overbearing for her but they just clicked. Our 29 year old black and white kitty just passed away tuesday night..he loved her too.


Wow! 29 years! Lucky you! It must have been very hard to lose him after all that time.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> GandalfTheShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > This one is a senior 10+, she was a rescue kitten from the SPCA. I was worried when we brought Gandalf home that he might be too overbearing for her but they just clicked. Our 29 year old black and white kitty just passed away tuesday night..he loved her too.
> ...


It was she had been through so much too she was a fighter. Literally, she fought off two pit bulls attacking her once, had diabetes (I had to give her insulin shots for a while), and finally kidney failure took her . She was one tough kitty. When we brought her home she was scared of anything but over the years she came out of her shell and her personality really shined.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I wish my dog would be so lovey-dovey with other pets. She prefers to eat them.


Ranger ate a baby rabbit when he was 4.5 months old...well part of one anyway


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Wish our Zeus would snuggle with our kitties. Instead he likes to put their heads in his mouth. He doesn’t hurt them but they don’t like him. They have been living on our stairs since September when we got Zeus. They only come down when he is in the crate. This is him last week. He is the sweetest dog but the cats are having none of it!!!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

beautiful photos. Gandalf you are a very good boy.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Gandalf is such a sweet-looking dog.


----------

